# Lets say....



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

... you had an online friend (or at least an online associate of the leaf) who was contemplating a trip to the dark side.

This AOTL was going to take the plunge and buy 3-5 boxes as his initial purchase. He however is currently a Domestic kinda guy with just a few sticks from Castros paradise (which are still chillin from their bomb run).

Figure 2 boxes to sit and 2 to smoke and up to $ 1000 is the desired total purchase. He typically likes 50 ring robusto - toro size cigars but taste is the primary consideration. He likes mild, medium and strong cigars with interesting flavor profiles being the criteria.

What advice would you have to post here regarding cigars?.

In addition as he desires to promote international trade so given the rules here would *P*robably *M*anage to find so*me*where to acquire these through some alternative form of communication. Sorry having some editing *p*rob*le*ms *a*nd *s*hould *e*xit this post.

In theory - your advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Theoretically, I would choose a 50 cabinet of Partagas shorts, a 50 cab of Bolivar Petit Coronas, a box of Montecristo #2 and box of Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I would sit my friend down after a long, long hug, and after I stop crying, I would try to stop him from going over the edge ......... the drop is long .... the landing hard ..... but I gotta admit, the ride is oh so sweet .......


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Impressive work - I had to call up the Hardy Boys to figure that one out. Even more impressive is the $1K ceiling. Those importers must have quite the lucrative business.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Lot's of great choices above. I'll second the Party Shorts and Monte 2's. BBF, Monte 4, PSD 4, Cohiba Robusto, RyJ Ex #4, RASS, HDM Epi 2, and on and on


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Well for one, just because someone likes 50 size ring gauge that doesn't translate to ISOM becuase ISOMs are inheritly strong and more complex. So that's why you see a lot of smaller ring gauges in ISOM. As for that I would recommend HdM Epicure #2, excellent cigar, I also agree you can't go wrong with a Monte #2.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Lets see if I got this right:

*YOU WANT TO BUY 3-5 BOXES OF CUBAN CIGARS AND YOU WANT TO KNOW WHAT PEOPLE RECOMMEND, YOU HAVE $1000 TO SPEND, AND YOU NEED A SOURCE, RIGHT?*

I'm really glad you came right out and said it. Too many people are so paranoid that they think they need to speak in some lame, sophomoric code like ISOM and the "dark side". Like freakin' Customs is watching or something. It's one thing to................................................excuse me a minute.

Sorry, gotta run. There's a bunch of black cars outside and I hear a helicopter circling the house. Someone send me a file in a DC, will ya? 
Thanks!


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I would Recommend the following.

Cohiba Robusto
PSD#4
Bolivar Royal Coronas
Trinidad Robusto Extra


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Parta*g*as Sh*o*rts, San Christ*o*bal *d*e La Habana
*l*a F*u*erza, *c*ohiba Robusto, Punch *k*oronations
.
Ok, I Had To Spell A Word Wrong.
Any Of You Super Sleuths Know Which One.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

PDS really needs to change the PM limit to some higher number. Sorry I Managed to purge it.

Thank You to those of you who have posted thoughts here and the many Hardy anonymous brethern who have given some initial guidance. Any Additonal thoughts would be appreciated. Been compiling the sugest for Numerous calls on Monday. Gotta get a time zome thingie. I think it's Kinda a long day. It's interesting that after all these years it's like a light Suddenly came on and its time to take the plunge. Time to go vertical.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> Parta*g*as Sh*o*rts, San Christ*o*bal *d*e La Habana
> *l*a F*u*erza, *c*ohiba Robusto, Punch *k*oronations
> .
> Ok, I Had To Spell A Word Wrong.
> Any Of You Super Sleuths Know Which One.


you spelled more than 1 wrong, but that's alright. i'm not the clubstogie spellcheck.
_cristobal, and coronations._

----------------------------

on topic:
if you had $1000 to spend on cuban cigars and needed a place to spend them, you could always try and look at the clubstogie retailer forums. there are other websites who have forums for retailers as well...

when i was new, i was told to do the legwork myself... if i were to just come out and ask "where can i buy cuban cigars", i'd have been ripped a new one (not this site though, i learned from that first site to do the research on my own until i was sure i could not find the answer myself)....

also, if you check the guidelines that PDS has posted, item #1 states - _1) *DO NOT* ask how to buy Cubans in the United States. Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We suggest reading through the forums for more information, or you can check out the following link from the United States Customs Department. _

http://www.customs.gov/xp/cgov/travel/alerts/cuban_cigars.xml

but if i had $1000 to spend, and i loved robusto sized cigars that had plenty of flavor and were all over in the strength department....
1 box of Boli RCs (strong)
1 box of VR Famosos (mild/med)
1 cab of JL Sel #2 (med/strong - for me anyway)
1 cab of HdM Epi #2 (med)

of course, that might be a little more than $1000.... and my version of how strong a cigar is will be different from others'. i've had some JL #2s that have knocked me down a notch or two...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

You spelled Kohiba wrong.

And IHT, I like the first two suggestions and I'm taking note of the second two.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

You'll get nothing from me.......mostly because I agree with IHT and IMHO all those pictures you've posted don't really tell me what kind of person I'm dealing with. I've helped a few other who were smart enough to do this through PMing me. Since your not suppose to come right out and ask...... 


D Generate if you liked the VR and PSD4 you'll love JL#2.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

coppertop said:


> You'll get nothing from me.......mostly because I agree with IHT and IMHO all those pictures you've posted don't really tell me what kind of person I'm dealing with. I've helped a few other who were smart enough to do this through PMing me. Since your not suppose to come right out and ask......
> 
> D Generate if you liked the VR and PSD4 you'll love JL#2.


CT can I take the last part first.

PM me and I can give you my mom's number. Took her to dinner tonight and she once again said I was special. In addition to the pictures I posted there have been a few words as well. Hopefully in between the good spirited (at least that has been the intent) humor you may have found a few posts that would give you an insight into what type of person I am. You must have been bummed when Life magazine went out of print for a while. My memory is good .... I think it was pork.

If my inferred sourcing assistance upset your sense of decorum well then I'm sorry. You and the other dwellers faned the flames of a long smoldering, but repressed through fear of the unknown, desire to sample the forbidden leaf and once corrupted, gave in to the dark side.

Regarding the question on cigar choices and that was the only request for public posting... well it was real similar to ....


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for posting that..........but I didn't come out asking for a source. All *I* was doing was asking for help on which to buy. Simple. I can tell you have a sense of humor......which is great. Believe it or not, so do I. I don't read LIFE magazine.....so I didn't know they went out of print for awhile. Also I don't really care what you think of my life. I don't spend all my time posting on this forum. It took me over a yr to get 1000 posts. You have half that in a month. I don't recall seeing any cigar reviews you did. But I could have missed them. I really don't care if you post pics.......they provide humor, fine, good. But all that tells me is that you have a sense of humor. It took me a long time before I was even given a decent source. And even then I didn't ask, someone PMed me and IHT....we then called him on the phone from Germany to talk to him. He doesn't post here very often anymore. And to be honest I miss seeing his reviews and posts. He also had a sense of humor. But he also contributed a lot to this forum. I'm sure someone PMed you a source. I was just saying that you did it in a manner I think is inappropriate. You could have asked for choices. Then picked a few people to PM and asked for sources that way. But you decided to go about it here..........

I'm not saying anything against you as a person. We are all special. Too late to take it back, so I will just say I'm sorry for insulting you.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Point taken and thank you for taking the time to explain your position. You are exactly correct about the reviews "here". I have posted many reviews in top 25 (some I wish I hadn't) but am guilty of what I harrassed Khat on just this week. Something I will rectify.

It's interesting that the majority of the PM's I got were from Newbies and BOTL's requesting the results. Hopefully our dialog here along with IHT's suggestions will be as helpful to them as it has been to me.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Me too......I was an asshole earlier, and I'm sorry. I have had a bad day, and took it out on you. So I apologize. I hope someone gave you something you could use. So here is what I should have posted the first time

Try...

CAB of Party Shorts
CAB of JL#2
LGC#4
CAB of Punch Punch
CAB of HdM Epicure #2

The LGC are a thinner ring guage (32) and about 6" long. But they are really flavorful and there construction is top notch. Their draw is effortless and very rewarding

I would also reccomend PSD4s. I guess that gives you some more things to choose from.

Once again, I know I was an asshole. Not saying I didn't mean what I said. Just saying I could have done it in a more polite and CS manner.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Thank you. I was kind of a Dickhead myself. It comes a lot more naturally to me. Think of me as one of those underage athletes here. Got the stamina just not the maturity yet. Gonna make mistakes.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Thank you. I was kind of a Dickhead myself. It comes a lot more naturally to me. Think of me as one of those underage athletes here. Got the stamina just not the maturity yet. Gonna make mistakes.


Your welcome.........I know better then to bring work home with me. But sometimes you have those days where you want to punch your boss square in the face,(and no I'm not talking about IHT) well this was one of those days.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

coppertop said:


> Your welcome.........I know better then to bring work home with me. But sometimes you have those days where you want to punch your boss square in the face,(and no I'm not talking about IHT) well this was one of those days.


I wrote this a long time ago when my last (and I mean last) boss was jerking around the comp plans for everyone who worked for me. His favorite line when sticking it to us by not fulfilling his promises was its not personal just business.

IT'S NOT PERSONAL, JUST BUSNIESS

It's not personal, just business. 
We work receiving money, which enables us to have freedom from servitude. 
There is no rule stating you start early and stay late if you want to get ahead. 
Business inevitably becomes personal. 
We give our souls freely to the business as it becomes more personal. 
The soul of a business is drawn from each caring participants contribution. 
The business fails to nurture its collective souls at its peril. 
It nurtures based upon the rules of "Its not personal its just business" or corporate self interest.
Organizations should operate in their own self-interest.
Self-interest by definition starts with self.
Absent corporate self-awareness or mandated proportionality,
rewards flow disproportionately from contributions in a given time period.
Awareness of true self-interest is a matter of perspective and consequences.
Potential consequences are by definition supposition based upon possible outcomes.
Personal enlightenment comes from understanding a businesses perception of self-interest.
Corporate enlightenment comes from actual consequences, which differ from supposition.
The definition of business self interest evolves based upon actual consequences.
The art of optimizing business self interest is to avoid absolute consequences while maintaining disproportional benefit, in this profit is generated.
Profit is the businesses definition of self-interest.
Dysfunctional organizations operate in ways other than their true self-interests.
When businesses actions are not in their self-interest it is either an act of charity or corporate insanity.
Charity is a conscious use of profit.
Corporate Insanity is an unconscious use of invested corporate soul.
Corporate Insanity and profits can exist simultaneously only until all corporate soul is consumed.
What you have left is not personal, just business.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> I wrote this a long time ago when my last (and I mean last) boss was jerking around the comp plans for everyone who worked for me. His favorite line when sticking it to us by not fulfilling his promises was its not personal just business.
> 
> IT'S NOT PERSONAL, JUST BUSNIESS
> 
> ...


Good points. Might have to print that out and put it in my wallet to remind my self that it is just buisness. Problem is it is also personal. As in I don't think he really likes me. That or he is trying to see how far he can push me before I snap him in two LOL. Little does he know he is closer then he thinks.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just don't do anything stupid....Until your last day then (you knew there had to be a picture coming)


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Just don't do anything stupid....Until your last day then (you knew there had to be a picture coming)


Well I was right....you have a hell of a sense of humor.

:r MFAO.......thanks man. I needed that.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

This is the reason why I joined CS. You two need to kiss now since you already made up.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

edited...........................


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Story on the sources of Cuban cigars*

I think it's time I posted a releveant story here since there have been a lot of questions asked lately inquiring about sources of Cuban cigars.

Nearly a year ago I got to hang out & herf with a fellow Brother Of The Leaf who has a long history of smoking Havanas, Mr. G.

Mr. G was a cigarette smoker for many years and had even dabbled with pipes more than a few times. His work & travels have taken him to five continents and over sixty countries visited, so he's been around Havanas for quite some time.

It was about thirty years ago while traveling overseas when he entered a tobacco shop in search for some pipe blends but couldn't find anything that he was either familiar with or appealed to him. The tobacconist there offered a Havana instead assuring him that he would enjoy it. That first Havana simply blew him away. He told me that the experience of it was unlike any smoking experience he had ever had. He pretty much gave up cigarettes & pipes after that and has been, not just a cigar smoker, but a dedicated Habanophile since.

As we herfed we got to talking. Here is somewhat how our conversation transpired.

*Mo*: So tell me G, where do you get your Havanas.

*Mr. G*: I'm not going to tell you that.

*Mo*: [Rude, I thought] That's OK. I know of quite a few sources of where to get Havanas, I was just curious, that's all.

*Mr. G*: I don't mean to be rude my friend, that's not my intention. You see, it's just that I guard my sources for Cuban cigars very closely, and there're several really good reasons why I do that.

I've been smoking for over thirty years. Absolutely fell in love with Cuban cigars from my first stick. I buy & smoke them for the pure passion and enjoyment of them, not to be trendy, to show off, to impress, or to feel the rush of doing something forbidden.

Remember, buying and importing Cuban cigars into the US is against the law. If found guilty, I can get fined and/or go to jail.

*Mo*: You haven't been fined or anything, have you (chuckle).

*Mr. G*: I'll tell you more later. First, let me tell you this. When I first started smoking Havanas, the only way I could get them was to purchase them overseas and bring them back with me on my frequent travels. I always took the risk that they might get confiscated at the airport (or seaport). It actually happened a couple of times. Scared the s--t out of me, but luckily, there were no reprecussions from that. Still, it always worried me.

Over time, I became a regular customer of a few tobacconists whom I frequented on my trips. Heck, one of them in Switzerland even knows my kids' (who are all adults now) names. After some years, these folks began to take the chance and allow me to make the purchase then ship the boxes to me here in the US. While these merchants didn't carry everything I was looking for, over the years as I established a very strong bond with them they would never hesitate to find a particular cigar that I was looking for. Pretty soon, any cigar I could want to buy, I could obtain.

*Mo*: Pretty impressive.

*Mr. G*: Not really, just good customer service.

Anyhow, quite a few years ago, I got a chance to do work for a major Fortune 500 firm and the CFO there was a big cigar smoker. When he found out I was a lover of the leaf, and especially Havanas, he begged & prodded me to no end to reveal my sources to him. So I did, and gave him a couple of references.

Well, this guy could be a bit pompous and loved to show off. Pretty soon he was chain smoking Havanas openly, boasting about his latest cigar acquisition, giving them out to all his friends, just basically being very indiscrete. Next thing I knew, I received a letter from this same vendor that I introduced him to informing me that they were no longer shipping cigars to the US due to a sudden increase of confiscations and an onslaught of inquiry from the US Treasury Dept.

Seems that this character made so much noise that he attracted the attention of the US Sustoms and possibly the Justice Dept. Now I was upset that here I was losing a good vendor that I had used and come to rely on over the years. But the worst part, I found out, was that this vendor had a few dozen very reliable customers in the US that they would also have to cut shipping to. Not only did I suffer due to someone else's indiscretion, but so did several other individuals. Heck, I'm sure they would have killed me if they knew that I might have been the cause. Back then, there were way fewer American smokers, so most tobacconists' business was their local market. The US was just too hard to ship to on a regular basis.

Now all this happened more than 15 years ago, before all the cigar craze ever came into existence. Back then, you would call, place an order, give them your credit card informatin or mail them an American Express check, then wait for your package. Many of these vendors have remained in business over the years by not catering to US customers, but to their local regulars. While the US market is a very lucrative one, and always becons, these merchants know that it can be a hassle to keep their American customer happy. They'd prefer to stick to their basic business.

You know to this day, I still have not been able to re-establish my relationship with this particular vendor.

*Mo*: Dang!!

*Mr.G*: Yeah! Worst part, several months later I had package intercepted by customs that resulted in my paying a fine of several thousand dollars. I think all this was because of one guy, and I was the stupid one who introduced him to my Havana source. 

*Mo*: That really sucks.

*Mr.G*: Now a days, you have the internet, dozens of dealers in just about as many countries, all promising to deliver you the best, latest, freshest, or most aged cigars in the world. So someone discovers a new dealer with great prices and aged inventory. They buy a few boxes, get all excited, tell their friend who then buy even more boxes, and it just keeps escalating from there. Pretty soon, there's enough noise that the US Customs Service catches wind of this and basically shuts down all importation from this operation. A few weeks or months later, there's another new and "relaible" dealer advertising on the internet and the whole cycle repeats again.

All these new guys just keep jumping from one seller to another always looking for the best price, best deal, newest thing. They just don't stick around to establish good rapport with their respective vendors. Believe me, in the long run that'll just hurt both you & me.

I gotta tell you Mo, buying Havanas and shipping them to the US is still an illegal activity and I dread what would happen if the government ever decided to fully enforce the law.

*Mo*: So that's why you like keeping a low profile.

*Mr G*: Mo, nobody knows what I buy or how much I have except me. Sure I've gifted cigars to friends and associates but I don't draw attention to the fact that they're Havanas.

Mo, I try to be VERY careful and discrete. Heck, I haven't had a seizure in over 8 1/2 years.

I tell anybody dying to buy Havanas that that activity is still illegal for a US citizen, and that it can have reprecussions. If they absolutely insist, then they should do so at their own risk. They can go ahead, but caution and discretion is how they should approach it. That would be my advice.
.
.
.
.

We sat & smoked a while. We shared a lot more information during our herfing, it was an enriching experience. Overall though, the impact of what he said still rings true and I thought I'd share the jist of it here.

I recall enjoying a most delicious Ramon Allones Gigantes while Mr. G smoked an unbanded churchill. His was definately a Havana, you could tell by the aroma . . . but just what kind of Havana, only he knew for sure.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Story on the sources of Cuban cigars*



MoTheMan said:


> I recall enjoying a most delicious Ramon Allones Gigantes while Mr. G smoked an unbanded churchill. His was definately a Havana, you could tell by the aroma . . . but just what kind of Havana, only he knew for sure.


Great story, Mo. Thank you.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey Klugsie & coppertop...........would you guys just get a room already! :tg


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Story on the sources of Cuban cigars*



MoTheMan said:


> I think it's time I posted a releveant story here since there have been a lot of questions asked lately inquiring about sources of Cuban cigars.


Domo Arrigato Mo-san :SM


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MO thats why you are the man. Great post and sets the stage for understanding. Wish it was here 3 days ago I would have .... well you know.

Khat I would consider it if that were my inclination as CT seems like a nice guy, But it aint my inclination and besides....isnt Coppertop IHT's bitch? I'm scared of IHT.
:r 

Just kidding guys please no more flaming I'll be good I promise.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> MO thats why you are the man. Great post and sets the stage for understanding. Wish it was here 3 days ago I would have .... well you know.
> 
> Khat I would consider it if that were my inclination as CT seems like a nice guy, But it aint my inclination and besides....isnt Coppertop IHT's bitch? I'm scared of IHT.
> :r


He just thinks that......................LOL

Good story Mo, really good story.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

"HO HO HO, you guys are all a bunch of post HO's. I've never seen so much BS piled so high in one spot since the pipes froze and the reindeer barn heat went down and it didn't get shoveled out for two weeks. I'm watching you guys -- it's Thompson's gift certifictes for the lot of you, if you get anything at all. Just a bunch of egg sucking low lifes that've got nothing better to do than watse band width complaining about the metallic taste in this cigar and how domestics ain't worth the butane it takes to light them. I'm calling the ATF on the lot of you slippery sloped bastages. We can trace you through your e-mails and we know where you live. Next time instead of a letter in the mail, there will be a knock at the door, and I ain't postimg bail. And BTW, I've been on the board since 12/6 and I've got ovet 200 posts. That works out to about 13 posts/day, have you seen how many threads I've started --so
And CopperTop, how do you know IHT has a big wanker?"

And I'm telling the Easter Bunny too, you bozos. And AAlmeter thanks for the RG boost but don't do that again. BTW, I like the new logo under your name.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Secret Santa said:


> -- it's Thompson's gift certifictes for the lot of you,


Sweet.....

http://secure.thompsoncigar.com/def...qnjckgwt45&uid=745&CategoryID=61&page=product


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Secret Santa said:


> And I'm telling the Easter Bunny too, you bozos. And AAlmeter thanks for the RG boost but don't do that again. BTW, I like the new logo under your name.


Sorry Santa...a war was on...and desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Secret Santa said:


> And CopperTop, how do you know IHT has a big wanker?"


I don't.....but you seem to know a lot about that


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Secret Santa said:


> "HO HO HO, you guys are all a bunch of post HO's. I've never seen so much BS piled so high in one spot since the pipes froze and the reindeer barn heat went down and it didn't get shoveled out for two weeks. I'm watching you guys -- it's Thompson's gift certifictes for the lot of you, if you get anything at all. Just a bunch of egg sucking low lifes that've got nothing better to do than watse band width complaining about the metallic taste in this cigar and how domestics ain't worth the butane it takes to light them. I'm calling the ATF on the lot of you slippery sloped bastages. We can trace you through your e-mails and we know where you live. Next time instead of a letter in the mail, there will be a knock at the door, and I ain't postimg bail. And BTW, I've been on the board since 12/6 and I've got ovet 200 posts. That works out to about 13 posts/day, have you seen how many threads I've started --so
> And CopperTop, how do you know IHT has a big wanker?"
> 
> And I'm telling the Easter Bunny too, you bozos. And AAlmeter thanks for the RG boost but don't do that again. BTW, I like the new logo under your name.


SANTA --

You need to chill dude!
We've already hugged & madeup.  There peace in the jungle again. :w 
Aren't you supposed to be in Bermuda or somewhere taking some time off?!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks for the excellent story, MO. but it's not just a story, it's great advice, drives the nail home and i felt it. advice taken.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> SANTA --
> 
> You need to chill dude!
> We've already hugged & madeup.  There peace in the jungle again. :w
> Aren't you supposed to be in Bermuda or somewhere taking some time off?!


LOL....yeah get back to your tan


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Lots of wisdom contained in this thread. It kinda makes me feel a little humbled listening to all the elders wax philisophical about the Cuban market. 

The advice that has been given here has been taken to heart.

Thanx guys


----------



## MSS72 (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't know how I found this thread, but I liked Mo's story on page two and found it really informative, so I figured I'd revive the thread...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MSS72 said:


> Don't know how I found this thread, but I liked Mo's story on page two and found it really informative, so I figured I'd revive the thread...


I'm sure Dave and Mike appreciate it too....LOL


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

We ain't in Kansas anymore, Dave ......


----------



## MSS72 (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm sure Dave and Mike appreciate it too....LOL


haha i guess i kinda overlooked that...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

:r, I was half way to PMing Dave before I looked at the post date...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow, a blast from the past! So, did you ever find what you were looking for Dave?!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I referred to Mo's story the other day, but didn't know which thread it was in. 

Thanx!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

It sort of blows you away when you think how much things/people can change in one year - doesn't it.

Good story - great advise.:w


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

holy thread resurrection batman!

i think dave definately got more than he bargained for haha.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Never seen this old thread before..too funny...Wonder which one he went with..I think it was everything...:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> We ain't in Kansas anymore, Dave ......


He thinks he's in Ohio, wait till the ATF finds him!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*bump* for the new guys

sorry dave freddy and Frank made me do it 

:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bastage. This must be a planted thread. I have no memory of anything older than well.. last week. :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mr.c said:


> *bump* for the new guys
> 
> sorry dave freddy and Frank made me do it
> 
> :r


Bastage


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Zeitgeist.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

jaibería, man. jaibería.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Friggin skypers! The large communal brain ... arrrgh! :r :fu


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Friggin skypers! The large communal brain ... arrrgh! :r :fu


I am afraid to hang up...they are brutal....:r


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

LOL this is too much. Talk about skeletons in the closet comming out to haunt you. Classic.....Dave you are the man. That was a fun read, THANKS FOR THE BUMP. RJT


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

:r :

:al :al :al


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> :r :
> 
> :al :al :al


:tpd:


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

You know, the creativity in the initial post is just plain scary...........

Fortunately, I surmise the story had a happy ending.

Thanks for bumping it - I never would have found it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

dartsinsa said:


> I am afraid to hang up...they are brutal....:r


Chip has many hangups!! The only guy that has the gals at the 900 numbers hangup on him. Poor feller.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

floydp said:


> Chip has many hangups!! The only guy that has the gals at the 900 numbers hangup on him. Poor feller.


thats only Star...Windy and Sugar will talk all nite...
and I do work for the phone company.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Beautiful story just beautiful...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Zeitgeist.

Haiku anyone?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Zeitgeist.
> 
> Haiku anyone?


Skypin' F - O - Gs
Using the search function now
Raisin' hell tonight


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

denckwanzer said:


> Skypin' F - O - Gs
> Using the search function now
> Raisin' hell tonight


Beautifull poem...brought a tear to my eye 

A very entertaining (and educational) read. Thanks for the revival.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Maybe this should be a sticky as what not to do?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Maybe this should be a sticky as what not to do?


Between you and Josh and Brandon I always feel so loved.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

:dr 

Sorry Dave, this is as close to a kiss as I can find.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> Parta*g*as Sh*o*rts, San Christ*o*bal *d*e La Habana
> *l*a F*u*erza, *c*ohiba Robusto, Punch *k*oronations
> .
> Ok, I Had To Spell A Word Wrong.
> Any Of You Super Sleuths Know Which One.


cristobal


----------

